# Where to buy 24" inner tubes (520) ???



## arallsopp (20 Jun 2009)

Howdo.

Keep puncturing up front on the Furai (well, once every four hundred miles anyway) and each time its a tiny hole next to the seal, with no corresponding tyre damage. Looks like the rubber is just giving out on the OEM supplied Kenda tube. Normally, I'd swap in the spare, repair at leisure, then swap back next time it dies on me. Thing is, my faith in this particular spare is somewhat lacking, and if/when I do have to swap it back in, I know it'll only be temporary reprieve.

So, assuming for a second that the Kenda is not worth patching (again again), I'm looking for another brand, probably Schwalbe (always been good on the other bikes).

Hmmmm... Where can I get one of those then? Hell, make it two. I'm running a Durano up front, and a Stelvio at the back, both of which are 23-520 (24 X 0.90) and take from 85-145psi.

Rims want a Presta valve, in standard length, but its an odd size, I'll admit. 

Cheers for reading, and thanks for any pointers you can offer.


----------



## palinurus (20 Jun 2009)

Spa cycles? Avon Valley Cyclery?

Only guessing mind..


----------



## Bokonon (20 Jun 2009)

I was going to suggest that you may not find an exact match but could try a slightly larger tube, eg 540 or 541, but then checked SJS and found 18-28 x 520.


----------



## arallsopp (20 Jun 2009)

Wahey! Perfect!


----------



## arallsopp (21 Jun 2009)

...and arriving only a few days too late. Big puncture today, killed the rim and everything. Oops.


----------



## NickM (23 Jun 2009)

Bad luck, arallsopp 

But not as bad as my friend whose Furai front wheel came out under (disc) braking, trashing both wheel and forks   

Be sure to keep that q/r done up well 'ard!

In London, Condor has by far the most comprehensive range of inner tubes I have found. On the web, dotbike are pretty good.


----------



## arallsopp (23 Jun 2009)

NickM said:


> Bad luck, arallsopp
> 
> But not as bad as my friend whose Furai front wheel came out under (disc) braking, trashing both wheel and forks



Eek. That does not sound nice. Mind you, I'd rather do it on a bent than an upright. Raspberries are preferable to broken heads.


----------



## NickM (24 Jun 2009)

He was lucky, and landed on his feet. Unhurt, but with a sinking heart


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2009)

Beats me why they mount brake callipers _behind_ the axle, rather than infront or even above. Sure, its a freak scenario, but if they routinely put them anywhere else than directly behind the axle, this just could not happen.

Glad he's Ok. 

I note there are axle retenion lips on my other bikes, but not the Furai. 

IMHO, all twin blade QR disc systems are subject to a repeated twisting force, where the fork on the disc side is deformed to a greater angle than the passive side. The movement is pretty much invisible except under extreme braking, but little and often is enough to loosen the skewer. Mine get checked every few weeks (which for the last week suggests an average of once every 4 wheel replacements!)


----------



## NickM (24 Jun 2009)

Yes, it's very odd that a bike which can only use disc brakes has vertical fork end slots (with no lawyer's lips, even) and the caliper mounted behind the left-hand fork blade. 

Don't Challenge _know_ that this is asking for trouble?


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2009)

I suspect they should, but don't. Has he raised this with Challenge?


----------



## velocidad (24 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> ...and arriving only a few days too late. Big puncture today, killed the rim and everything. Oops.



that's poo! where do you intend to get a replacement rim? i ask because i've been trying to find some 520's to have built up with some nice hubs, but can't find any on net. might have to go with the 520 wheel set that bikefix do, but i do like to have something a bit different 

cheers,

velocidad


----------



## arallsopp (24 Jun 2009)

velocidad said:


> where do you intend to get a replacement rim? I can't find any on net. might have to go with the 520 wheel set that bikefix do,



Yep. Bikefix for me. Well, attack it with pliers for a while, then bikefix if I can't get it straight.


----------



## NickM (25 Jun 2009)

arallsopp said:


> I suspect they should, but don't. Has he raised this with Challenge?


I don't know. I'm not keen on the "litigious society", but I have encouraged him to do so.


----------



## arallsopp (25 Jun 2009)

I was thinking more of 'saving other cyclists' than personal recompense, but yes, either or both would be a good idea.


----------



## marc-triker (7 Jul 2009)

ebay have some 24x1.75/2.125 with schrader valves.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Jul 2009)

thanks Marc. Will have a look. Hadn't thought of ebay. Am riding around with 2 spare tubes (and 2 new ones onboard) for now, and am very much enjoying the feeling of security.

Bike is slowly becoming an audax beast. Chain links, multi-tool, pump, tubes, tyre boot, allen keys, torx heads for brakes, spare pads for BB7s, spare gear cable, etc...

All bumbling around in the back of the bag, on my daily commute. Bike is no longer as light as it once was, of course


----------



## zykling (12 Aug 2009)

520 rims are the standard size on Airnimal Chameleon folding bikes. 
http://www.airnimal.eu/Reference/FAQCham.php


----------



## betty swollocks (24 Aug 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Beats me why they mount brake callipers _behind_ the axle, rather than infront or even above. Sure, its a freak scenario, but if they routinely put them anywhere else than directly behind the axle, this just could not happen.
> 
> Glad he's Ok.
> 
> ...



There has been a bit of a furore about braking forces forcing axles out of drop outs. 
See here


----------

